# IPV mini 2



## RoRy13 (16/4/15)

Looking for an IPV mini 2 70watts, new or second hand


----------



## Gizmo (16/4/15)

In stock here @ VK Fourways, Agents will follow shortly.


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/15)

RoRy13 said:


> Looking for an IPV mini 2 70watts, new or second hand



http://vapeking.co.za/pioneer4you-ipv-mini-2-70w-regulated-mod-silver.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoRy13 (17/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> http://vapeking.co.za/pioneer4you-ipv-mini-2-70w-regulated-mod-silver.html


 
Thanks, checked a few times and didn't realise they were stocking them, must have been added recently

I was hoping for black but see they only have silver.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/4/15)

RoRy13 said:


> Thanks, checked a few times and didn't realise they were stocking them, must have been added recently
> 
> I was hoping for black but see they only have silver.



They have black as well.

http://vapeking.co.za/pioneer4you-ipv-mini-2-70w-regulated-mod-black.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoRy13 (17/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> They have black as well.
> 
> http://vapeking.co.za/pioneer4you-ipv-mini-2-70w-regulated-mod-black.html


 
cool, clicked on your first link and assumed only silver, anyway order placed


----------

